# Do you think if or when the HR64 comes out it will finally come with built in GenieGo



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Aside from the whole 4k output issues it would be worth it for me to get this future dvr just for this reason. It's frustrating how this service is free and yet so many people probably aren't using it because it requires extra hardware.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The general thought is that there won't be an HR64. And current customers (say HR34 users) probably wouldn't be able to switch to it, at least easily, as the HR34 would still be considered functionally equivalent.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

For the time being to bring 4K content to your 4K TV you'll need either a HR34, HR44 or HR54 and a C61K client.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The general thought is that there won't be an HR64.


Is this because of AT&T?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mkdtv21 said:


> Is this because of AT&T?


Yes and no. Because of AT&T, the speculation is the next generation of product will integrate satellite and cable/fiber capabilities. Beyond that basic speculation, there is really no indication at this point of what the next generation product might or might not do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's basically thought that the next receiver will be in a new class, not a continuation of the HR3-54 line.

But it's all really speculation. There are certainly those that know for sure, but they wouldn't be able to say.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

AT&T has said they'll be moving to a 'gateway' architecture, which means the DVR that replaces the Genie line will not have any video output, it will serve clients only. I think it is almost certain it would either have GenieGo built in or something that replaces/improves on what GenieGo does.

Whether you'd be able to get one as an existing customer who already has a Genie, who knows. The people who don't know about the GenieGo wouldn't know to ask for the upgrade to the new gateway even if it was possible.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Do you think with this new gateway that the clients would connect through ethernet instead of coax and would a swim system even be needed anymore? Is there any technical way that the new gateway could turn all the channels from the satellite into ip distribution providing unlimited tuners no longer needing swim or rvu. I'm just dreaming here but even if it could it would probably be way too expensive of a device.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There's been mention of a device that uses satellite primarily, switches to IP for rain fade events, then switches back.

We're probably a ways from seeing anything more concrete. There may have been something shown at CES, but DirecTV's presence there is generally closed door meetings under NDA.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mkdtv21 said:


> Do you think with this new gateway that the clients would connect through ethernet instead of coax and would a swim system even be needed anymore? Is there any technical way that the new gateway could turn all the channels from the satellite into ip distribution providing unlimited tuners no longer needing swim or rvu. I'm just dreaming here but even if it could it would probably be way too expensive of a device.


SWM would still be needed for the LNB to gateway connection. And when they go to an all-gateway solution they'd need to support more than one so there would still be a role for SWM splitters, as well as legacy dishes with SWM switches for larger installs and MDUs.

Too early to know for sure what it will do on the output, but I think it would make a lot of sense for it to have a SWM input (from the dish) and a separate DECA/MoCA output (for home networking) to simplify the coax connections and allow for 'standard' MoCA as an option. Obviously it will have an ethernet port to connect to your home network, so that could connect to smart TVs etc. (but like today maybe won't be 'supported' by Directv/AT&T)

The only way the gateway could convert the channels to IP is with tuners - that's what the Genie does today for its clients. To support "unlimited" tuners it would require one tunerfor every transponder - i.e. well over 100 tuners required in the gateway! Possible, but not cost effective at residential price points.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Isnt the word going around that they are going to enable GenieGo on the HR44 and above by Q2 this year?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The general thought is that there won't be an HR64. And current customers (say HR34 users) probably wouldn't be able to switch to it, at least easily, as the HR34 would still be considered functionally equivalent.


I disagree with one thing there. I think it will be easy to upgrade to a 4k dvr stuff from current stuff no matter what it is because it will be a different class


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mkdtv21 said:


> Is this because of AT&T?


The field has been changed because of the merger. Sat & Cbl TV are now under one roof.


----------

